# show all windows in taskbar



## vipulgos (Dec 24, 2022)

Dear all,
I have tried all options to keep all excel workbook visible in taskbar, starts from taskbar option to regedit. But I am not able to find the permanent solution.
I have to first go to File>options>Advance>Display and then uncheck the "show all windows in taskbar" and exit
then once more I have to go to File>options>Advance>Display and then check the option for each and every workbook to keep those visible in taskbar.
Now, I want to have some macro which can do the above work with a click
Windows 10, Office Office Prof. Plus 2010
Help needed please


----------



## rollis13 (Dec 24, 2022)

Don't remember how it was in Excel 2010 but now, isn't it only a Windows option ? 
Right-click an empty part of the Windows taskbar / select 'Taskbar settings' / select 'Never' from the 'Combine taskbar buttons' dropdown.
This will affect all applications iconized in the Taskbar, not just Excel.


----------



## vipulgos (Dec 25, 2022)

I started with Taskbar >_Never Combined_ option only. Because when I was using win7, it was working nicely. But taskbar option to select _Never Combined_ doesn't work in Win10- in my case. But the above method which I mentioned earlier is working, but it takes time. Which is as under:
by going to File>options>Advance>Display and then first *uncheck* the option then press OK. 
Then once more going to File>options>Advance>Display and then first *check *the option then press OK. 
For each and every workbook this has to be done. Then these workbooks will always visible in taskbar.
I want to have some macro which will do the above mentioned job


----------

